# 3DS XL ACNL L+R screenshot quality is horrible



## woody (Nov 18, 2013)

is there any way to increase the screenshot quality of ACNL with the 3DS XL ?

the screenshots are not only pixelated, but also blurry from the default compression used.. by the looks of it they chose a really low quality high compression setting to make the files size small...  

it's horrible quality.. not even worth posting imo


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Sadly, no.

The 3DS XL doesn't have a higher quality, ppi (pixels per square inch), resolution, etc. than the normal 3DS.  To accommodate the larger screen they just stretched the pixels so whatever pictures you take are going to be a lower quality.

That's why some review sites, even GameStop employees that I  have talked to about this, recommend that you do NOT play certain games on it because of the image is skewed.


----------

